# Can only boot with one stick of ram installed



## guitarguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I have have been running my new build for a couple of days now and everything seems to be running fine but I can only boot up with one stick of ram installed in slot 2. I have have tried all combinations with two sticks of ram (slotting them into different slots) and also with just the one stick and no luck.  what should I do? also last time I did try installing more than just the one stick (couple of days ago) there wasn't any beeps of any kind, if that helps...


thanks in advance


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2011)

can you test the ram in another machine?

it would also help if you linked to the ram in questions product page, it may be as simple as you not setting voltages and timings manually in the BIOS.


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> can you test the ram in another machine?
> 
> it would also help if you linked to the ram in questions product page, it may be as simple as you not setting voltages and timings manually in the BIOS.



how would i do and how would i know what timings and voltages to set?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2011)

guitarguy said:


> how would i do and how would i know what timings and voltages to set?



you bought it without reading the packaging?


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you bought it without reading the packaging?



all it says on the packaging is 2x2gb ddr2...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

Check RAM slots on mobo for bent pins - usually the reason only one slot works.

What does the label on the RAM say? Picture would do it if poss.


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 31, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Check RAM slots on mobo for bent pins - usually the reason only one slot works.
> 
> What does the label on the RAM say? Picture would do it if poss.




mobo?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 31, 2011)

Google.

motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2011)

guitarguy said:


> all it says on the packaging is 2x2gb ddr2...



look at the label on the memory then, should have timings and voltages listed, or at least a model or 'kit' number we can google.


----------



## guitarguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> look at the label on the memory then, should have timings and voltages listed, or at least a model or 'kit' number we can google.



this is everything on the label. corsair xms2 CM2X2048-6400C5C 800mhz 5-5-518 1.80v ver6.1


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 1, 2011)

ok
first try to clean the contact area on your ram slot and the ram too. use paint brush or compressed air, for ram clean it with eraser and plug both ram
turn on and press del on keyboard and see does the both ram read? if 1 stick is 1 gig so 2 is 2 gig so if its ok you will read ram is 2 gig or 2048mb or around that


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 1, 2011)

Do not clean ram with eraser...too hard.  Use 91% grade medical isopropyl rubbing alcohol and a q-tip...both sides.  Light pressure.

For ram slot do a good eye examination to see if anything got into the slot,  clean with compressed air.  Make sure power supply is disconnected.

In the BIOS check to see if ram voltage is set to 1.80v as indicated on your memory.  Adjust if required.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2011)

guitarguy said:


> this is everything on the label. corsair xms2 CM2X2048-6400C5C 800mhz 5-5-518 1.80v ver6.1



then you need to set your timings to 5-5-5-18 and your DRAM voltage to 1.80 in your BIOS.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Aug 1, 2011)

I had the same problem on a sandy bridge build. At first i thought one ram module was dead but i tested it 1 stick and it booted. It took me 2 hours to figure out that the slots on the motherboard is either dead or defective


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 5, 2011)

well i decided to boot up with the other stick of ram (one that isn't being used) and it still wont boot even the only way it will boot is only with 1 stick of ram, the other stick of ram. i guess this stick of ram is dead?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 5, 2011)

That would make sense


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lifetime Warranty: Contact Corsair for replacement...if they were a pair you may have to return both sticks.

http://www.corsair.com/support/


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 6, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Lifetime Warranty: Contact Corsair for replacement...if they were a pair you may have to return both sticks.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/support/



They will want both sticks yea, but they are extremely flexible otherwise. They don't want a copy of the receipt or anything (in my case they didn't anyway). Just a (very) short, polite message with the RMA request and you're sorted.

But I'd confirm that it's dead by testing each stick individually with Memtest before doing the RMA. I see it won't even boot with the dead RAM in. Yup, RMA in the link jsfitz54 gave above


----------



## Iceni (Aug 10, 2011)

sorry didn't see your second post  ignore this.


----------



## Goodman (Aug 10, 2011)

If both ram works but only one at the time then it is a Mobo slot problem...

RMA the Motherboard


----------

